# Wheel compatibility



## Remstar (Nov 19, 2008)

I just bought a versa 2009, Isaw some winter tires and rims off a Nissan Sentra 2000. 
The tie are new and getting hell of a deal. Are the wheels compatible?

Thanks


----------



## diegomedinaf (Apr 6, 2009)

I don`t think those will fit because here in venezuela the 2000 sentra had a 4h100mm pattern and versa or tiida is 4h114mm so it wont fit but i suggest to ask the owner or go and give it a try. If not there are lots of webpages to buy wheels for this car


----------



## edk (Nov 10, 2009)

The B15 sentra 2000-2006 is 4 x 114. If the versa is that PCD as well then they should fit.


----------

